# Mac problem. 'Kernal panic' HELP.



## Graeme Edwards (18 Sep 2009)

Any one privy with a Mac???

Recently, for no reasons and when watching vids on youtube and when editing images I get this 'Kernal panic' and the Mac wont let me do anything other than switch it off. Obviously, I lose anything im working on and have to reboot again.

Here is what Mac say http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1392 

Ive tried to follow what they suggest about figuring out what might be causing it. I checked and updated all my Mac bits and it seemed ok. But this morning on youtube it crashed again.

Any ideas what I should do?

Should I find some virus software to scan on the Mac? Dan says you dont need any?

What the hell do I do to stop it happening.

The only possible reasons I can think of is a virus, but then im a new mac user. 
Other possible reasons is I dragged and dropped a file in In Design but it didnt load up, It did nothing, so I dragged ad dropped into PS. 

Any help would be appreciated.

Cheers.


----------



## Tony Swinney (18 Sep 2009)

Hi Graeme

Give me a call today or over the weekend and I'll see what i can do for you.  Repeat kernel panics are often best resolved by restoring the OS.  Highly unlikely to be a virus - just a glitch in a bit of software somewhere - have you installed anything recently ?

I've PM'd you my number.

Tony


----------



## Garuf (18 Sep 2009)

I actually love it when macs go wrong, Buy a mac, they just work!  

Sorry to hear it's yours, hope you can get any lost data back.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (19 Sep 2009)

Ive not lost anything. It just cuts me down when in a process.

Il get it sorted.


----------



## vauxhallmark (21 Sep 2009)

It might help if you could tell us what version of Mac OSX you're running.

Also, as it' seems to be related to videos I would look at going to Adobe's site and re-installing Flash.

Mark


----------



## Graeme Edwards (21 Sep 2009)

I cant even do that. I ran applejack, which found a file error, but couldnt fix it. Which means, now i cant even boot it up. Im going to have to send it off. I have no clue with Mac's.

Cheers.


----------



## vauxhallmark (22 Sep 2009)

Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> I cant even do that. I ran applejack, which found a file error, but couldnt fix it. Which means, now i cant even boot it up. Im going to have to send it off. I have no clue with Mac's.
> 
> Cheers.



Have you got the installation disks that came with it?


----------



## Graeme Edwards (23 Sep 2009)

Yes I have. Its currently winging its way to Tony ( Tonsor ) to see if he can help me out.

Fingers crossed.


----------

